

Locale and The Good Entrepreneur Test - dmpatierno
http://blog.dorkitude.com/post/10648678183/locale-and-the-good-entrepreneur-test

======
dorkitude
Wow, I think I picked a bad time to blog this pro-Bay Area stuff:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3041845>

